
Getting a Fair Flip out of an Unfair Coin - gcheong
http://jjinux.blogspot.com/2011/06/python-getting-fair-flip-out-of-unfair.html
======
yaks_hairbrush
John von Neumann came up with this algorithm. Basically, it goes like this:
flip coin twice. If result is HH or TT, flip it twice again. If result is HT,
player 1 wins, if result is TH, player 2 wins.

